# haendel, concerti grossi op. 3



## j.s.bach (May 29, 2010)

Hello, my name is Emmanuel, I live in Sicily and I am a new member.
I want to know your opinion in relation to the best interpretation of Handel's Concerti Grossi Op.3
Than


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Welcome, Manny. I enthusiastically recommend Gardiner and English Baroque Soloists (Apex). There are some recordings that just seem right (reading, playing, sound). This is one. In Henry Wood Hall, London/1980, the recording engineers wisely chose late analogue, rather than early digital. Balances, separation, detail, are exceptional.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Agree with above. Here's another fine recording I have: The English Concert directed by Trevor Pinnock. I also have Handel & Haydn Society directed by Christopher Hogwood. All on period instruments.

Note that the opus 3 set was more of a commercial publishing exercise, cobbled together based on pre-existing materials, not conceived as a single set from a compositional viewpoint (like his opus 6 set). In fact, all of Handel's published opus numbers, except opus 6, were cobbled this way.


----------



## j.s.bach (May 29, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Agree with above. Here's another fine recording I have: The English Concert directed by Trevor Pinnock. I also have Handel & Haydn Society directed by Christopher Hogwood. All on period instruments.
> 
> Note that the opus 3 set was more of a commercial publishing exercise, cobbled together based on pre-existing materials, not conceived as a single set from a compositional viewpoint (like his opus 6 set). In fact, all of Handel's published opus numbers, except opus 6, were cobbled this way.


Hello
I already have 3 opus directed by Pinnock and Hogwood with original instruments, I listen to Sir Gardiner. Thanks for your answers
Manny


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Anybody have any other recommendations? I just bought this work conducted by Roy Goodman on a whim because it was cheap. Just curious what others might think are good versions to get.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

IMO Max Pommer is exceptional there. Did op. 6 & op.3, has been released on several labels.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Richard Egarr with the Academy of Ancient Music has probably my favorite reading on Harmonia Mundi. In fact, Egarr released fine readings of all of Handel's Opus works (minus his Op. 6 masterpiece, strangely), as well as a good disc of his Keyboard Suites.


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

There are so many good recordings of Handel's opus 3. You might also check out..









Concerto Copenhagen/Lars Ulrik Mortensen
CPO 777 488- 2

and...









Il Concerto Barocco
Aliud ACD HJ 039-2


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I read some highly recommendations about ; Handel: Concerti grossi Op. 6 Nos. 1-12 HWV319-330

Australian Brandenburg Orchestra, Paul Dyer on this site, I did listen that set and they are a really a fresh approach.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> I read some highly recommendations about ; Handel: Concerti grossi Op. 6 Nos. 1-12 HWV319-330
> 
> Australian Brandenburg Orchestra, Paul Dyer on this site, I did listen that set and they are a really a fresh approach.


I have had the pleasure of seeing the ABO live. They have an infectious passion for their music that I've rarely seen with any other band. They are dynamic, both musically and physically, on stage. The entire group had huge grins on their faces from one end of the performance to the other, which I think speaks volumes.

It's a bit off topic, I know, but I can wholeheartedly recommend their recording of Vivaldi sacred works with Andreas Scholl on Decca (from 2000).


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

Pinnock, Hogwood, and Gardiner are good. But, for me, Handel's Op. 3 set isn't as fine as his Op. 6 set, so it needs a little something extra. The more conservative performances don't work well, in my view. Which is why I most like Marc Minkowski & Les Musiciens du Louvre's sparkling, energetic Op. 3, along with Jeanne Lamon & Tafelmusik's (both are well recorded too):

https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Conce...453410&sr=1-1&keywords=minkowski+handel+op.+3
https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Conce...453410&sr=1-2&keywords=minkowski+handel+op.+3

In regards to Tafelmusik's version, I haven't heard another period group play this music with such 'spot on' intonation--they're incredible in this regard:

https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Conce...pID=51gm1GtlapL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

However, I've not heard Concerto Copenhagen's account, & it has received strong reviews, so they may be in the same league.

In the Op. 6 set, I've most liked the following two period recordings: first, from Arte Dei Suonatori on BIS hybrid SACDs (in audiophile sound), and then, if you're open to a fairly radical, contrasting view of this music, the set from Il Giardino Armonico (though not recommended as a first version):

https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Conce...pID=51aKx7gfxPL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch
https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Twelv...pID=51HDWrIPjiL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

On modern instruments, the Guildhall String Ensemble is excellent in the Op. 6 concerti. I like Sir Neville Marriner's old Argo recording with the Academy of St. Martin's in the Fields too:

If interested in the Guildhall recordings, I'd suggest you check multiple listings, as the prices appear to vary:

https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Conce...1-3&keywords=handel+concerti+grossi+guildhall
https://www.amazon.com/Concerti-Gro...pID=5112o6DpHaL&preST=_SX300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch
https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Conce...keywords=handel+concerti+grossi+guildhall+5-8

https://www.amazon.de/Orchesterwerk...791&sr=8-2&keywords=händel+marriner+eloquence

My two cents.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Josquin13 said:


> Pinnock, Hogwood, and Gardiner are good. But, for me, Handel's Op. 3 set isn't as fine as his Op. 6 set, so it needs a little something extra. The more conservative performances don't work well, in my view. Which is why I most like Marc Minkowski & Les Musiciens du Louvre's sparkling, energetic Op. 3, along with Jeanne Lamon & Tafelmusik's (both are well recorded too):
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Conce...453410&sr=1-1&keywords=minkowski+handel+op.+3
> https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Conce...453410&sr=1-2&keywords=minkowski+handel+op.+3


I do agree that the Op.3 set is nowhere near as good as the later greater Op.6 set, and also that Minkowski's slightly extreme approach works best for this reason. Another big advantage of Minkowski in Op.3 is that it was bundled with Harnoncourt's Op.6. One of the problems I have with nearly all HIP Op.6 sets is that they never relax and they shortchange us in music that works well with some real breadth. Harnoncourt was never scare to adopt a slow tempo when it was needed and that is one of the reasons why so many of his VCM recordings are still so exciting.

I do also greatly like the early Marriner set of Op.6, the one with Thurston Dart's harpsichord continuo. But their Op.3s, often offered as a coupling, were quite dull.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Enthusiast said:


> I do agree that the Op.3 set is nowhere near as good as the later greater Op.6 set, and also that Minkowski's slightly extreme approach works best for this reason. Another big advantage of Minkowski in Op.3 is that it was bundled with Harnoncourt's Op.6. *One of the problems I have with nearly all HIP Op.6 sets is that they never relax and they shortchange us in music that works well with some real breadth.* Harnoncourt was never scare to adopt a slow tempo when it was needed and that is one of the reasons why so many of his VCM recordings are still so exciting.
> 
> I do also greatly like the early Marriner set of Op.6, the one with Thurston Dart's harpsichord continuo. But their Op.3s, often offered as a coupling, were quite dull.


An often occurring problem with classical HIP-recordings.

I also have the Marriner set, plus some of the more debatable Scherchen set, and Karajan´s somewhere on LPs - which I remember as being probably too broad though.

But Pommer first and foremost for me.


----------

